# Great customer service,band saw tires



## Redoak49

I have also purchased from Bandsaw Tire Warehouse and been very happy. I got not only great tires but excellent advice.


----------



## pintodeluxe

This is all good info. What did you use to glue the tires down?


----------



## splintergroup

I had a similar issue when restoring an old 14" Powermatic.

The wheels are not crowned /no shoulders and the new urethane tires (sulpher grove) did no have any crown molded in. Their web site showed a trick with two strips of tape to build up a crown between the top wheel and tire. Worked like a charm.

After a few years I started having problems with the lower tire slipping off. Finally I just removed the wheel from the saw and took off the tire. I then used a strip of my favorite router template double sided tape and wrapped the bare wheel. I left the peel-away covering in place and re-stretched the tire over the now taped wheel. I could insert two screwdriver shafts in between the tire and wheel, then separate them by a few inches which formed a tire "bridge" between the two shafts. This allowed room to get a hold of the outer peel-away tape covering and begin removing it as I worked around the wheel.

I got a nice and smooth layer of DS tape between the wheel and tire without any wrinkles or other problems and the tire is very firmly attached and has had no movement for many years now.

I think it was that my wheels were very slightly under the nominal 14". The top wheel gained a small amount of diameter with the crowning from the tape and that is all it took up there. Since the lower wheel didn't need any crown, the DS tape took care of the slightly looser fit.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Thanks for the info, Jim!!

Jim


----------



## a1Jim

Redoak I'm glad you agree that Gary is so very helpful.

Pinto I used Contact cement as per Gary's instruction, here's the information he sent about gluing tires.

"This is our glue-on instruction that comes with the crowned tires.

If the wheels on your saw do not have a lip on BOTH sides of the tire to
keep it from walking off then you will need to glue the tires on.

Mount the tire on the wheel first. Then pry out the tire and put a 1/2" 
dowel or pipe between the tire and wheel. Then brush Weld wood contact
cement or comparable laminate cement onto the wheel behind the dowel as
you twist the dowel around the wheel while brushing the glue in until
you make it all the way around to where you started. Then pull the dowel
out and let dry for 24 hours. I find this is the easiest way to glue a
tire on and it also evens out the stretch as you go."

splinter 
Sounds like a creative way to hold tires in place,good thinking.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Jim, thanks for the review.

Question= how did you know in the first place that the tires needed replacing? What where the signs?

Thanks in advance


----------



## RCCinNC

Band Saw Tire Warehouse. Now there's a business that would never survive a s a traditional brick and mortar!

Wonderful when someone gives you so much help when ultimately there's little in it for them…That said… The Bandsaw Tire Warehouse will probably get a number of sales thanks to your review. Customer service is as important as the product itself…something that is often sadly lacking in today's internet economy. Thanks for the "review!" ; )


----------



## a1Jim

Petey, one of my tires had a piece out of it.

RCC It may get him more business,I hope so.


----------

